

Feedback : Mathalon - FameofLight

I am trying to make a community based Mathematics Problem Site. Any Suggestion will be highly Appreciated.<p>http://www.fameoflight.com/Mathalon/
You can write to me directly or comment here.
======
FameofLight
Hi,

As per suggestion , now you need not to login to view the problem. You will
ask for credential only when you want to submit solution to the problem.

PS : In the mean time <a
href="[http://www.fameoflight.com/Mathalon/admin/>Mathalon](http://www.fameoflight.com/Mathalon/admin/>Mathalon)
Admin</a> is running now.

Mathalon Admin: Interface to add problem to the website.

Thanks Hemant Verma

------
FameofLight
We Just Reached 50+ User Mark Today
<http://fameoflight.com/Mathalon/?page=ranklist.php>

